# National Winter Meet



## ColDiTT (Sep 6, 2003)

*National Winter Meet 2005*

We are holding a National Winter Meet on the weekend of Saturday 29th and Sunday 30th January 2005. Hopefully there'll be something for everyone on this action packed weekend.

The location is set in the heart of the country on the Nottinghamshire/Leicestershire boarder close to Melton Mowbray.

The Itinerary is;

*Saturday 29th Jan*

Meet at the hotel 12â€"12.30 
1.15 Leave for Indoor Karting (option 1)
Or
1.30 Coach leaves for Nottingham, shopping trip (option 2)
5.30ish Return to the hotel
7.30 â€" till late Evening meal & Murder Mystery

*Sunday 30th Jan*

Leave the hotel and cruise, lunch in Stamford depart 2.00ish

*Details*

*The Hotel *

Hotel info

TTOC rate, double rooms Â£50 including breakfast.

Single rooms also Â£50.00 Inc breakfast.

Please make your own reservation and mention the TTOC discounted rate.

Telephone 01664 82321. Please let me know once you've made a reservation.

*Indoor Karting *

F1-k Indoor Karting

Â£129.25 per team (minimum 8 teams required and 2 â€" 4 drivers per team) you may organise your own team or we can draw your name at random and put you in a team (teams of 3 people making the price Â£43.09 per driver)

15 minute practice

1.5 hour endurance

*Shopping trip into Nottingham*

Shopping in Nottingham

Coach from the hotel to the city centre, relax with some retail therapy in one the finest shopping centres in the country.
Â£14.00

*Dinner and Murder Mystery Evening *
(At the hotel)

Â£40.00 per person for TTOC members and Â£55.00 for non-members

Murder Mystery Evening

*Sunday 30th *

After a hearty breakfast we'll cruise through the historic market town of Melton Mowbray, through Vale of Belvoir stop off at Rutland Waterthen off into Stamford for a light lunch and liquid refreshments at the George Hotel

*Reserve your place now!*

In order to reserve your place for this winter meet we require a deposit of Â£25.00 per person for the evening meal/murder mystery and Â£30.00 per team or Â£10 per individual for the karting.

Method of payment

On-line http://shop.ttoc.co.uk

The balance will be required 14 days prior to the event.

Please note: _For the prices quoted above we require minimum numbers, for example the indoor karting is based on a minimum of 8 teams for the exclusive session, the hotel price is based on us taking 30 rooms, therefore prices may be subject to change or we may have to reconsider whether we stage this event if minimum numbers are not reached. _

To reply, please Click Here


----------

